# Abnormalities: Steroids and the Clitoris



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I get this man that is Natural bodybuilding, and he is then explaining to me the anabolics and the affects with which goes with all intake.  He then explains to me the abnormalities for the clitoris, and the size.

Might anyone have any such experience with this issue?  Any such photos that we might be able to see these effects with Anabolic use?

I guess, I shouldn't have mentioned the fact of wanting to maybe go that route, each party never doing it, has something always to say...It is enough to make me SPIT!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not really clear what the discussion was or what this guy is telling you - if he's trying to tell you about the "bad sides" or what. 

If I get the direction of the conversation - use of some steroids will generally result in a swelling & sensitivity of the genitalia - I don't know that I'd call it an abnormality. Depending on level & duration of use it will generally return to normal when the compound(s) clear your system. 

Frankly most women who experience this side effect, like it. The increase in sensitivity and sense of sex drive make sex better. For those who don't know anything about steroids, I suppose they view it as a terrible thing - but w/ most sides, it all goes back to normal when the compound clears. Just like w/ guys, the presence of higher relative doses of exogenous test will result in temporary changes related to what hormones do. An example of this that isn't viewed as so crazy is when women's breasts swell and get sensitive at that time of the month or if they are trying a new birth control pill that maybe isn't the perfect dosing for their body chemistry. You're fiddling w/ your hormone levels.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

Sassy, she was asking for photos


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 4, 2010)

Sassy,

thanks, I was a bit overwhelmed out of all issues of side effects and that of what steroids affect(s) within the body of the female. To then the issue of the female reproduction system, come first to play is where most of  my friends were amazed of such emphasis, but again...tis was a man with his "anti" views with the usage of steroids. 

 Oh, ps. thanks on the input with more sensation the sexual arena, and pleasure for many of the women who did decide to use.


Capt'n,  Truly I am interested in photos still, thanks!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2010)

*Steroid clitoris*

 The clitoris is described as the button-like portion that is near the anterior junction of the labia minora, above the opening of the urethra and vagina. The main function of the clitoris is to induce sexual pleasure in women. The clitoris is made up of several parts and these are the glands (sometime called the head), the shaft, and the hood. 

Women are generally warned against steroid use because these drugs are known to cause androgenic side effects. Androgenic side effects are the masculinization symptoms, which include enlargement of the clitoris. There are documented cases that the clitoris has lengthened up to 2-3 inches long because of steroid use. It is also believed that use of steroids causes the clitoris to be more sensitive to stimulation. 

Most of the androgenic side effects  of steroids are irreversible. In the case of clitoral enlargement, for instance, cessation of steroid intake can slightly shrink the clitoris but it will not cause the clitoris to return to its normal size. 

There are some women, however, who actually desire a larger clitoris and they *use steroids* to achieve this. The clitoris, like the penis, is sensitive to testosterone and the general observation is the higher the amount of testosterone the clitoris is exposed to the more pronounced the effect is on this organ. Age and genes also play a role on the extent of the clitoral enlargement.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2010)

lol, LW, are those serious pics or photoshopped?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2010)

they are real. the first one is the wrestler chyna

http://www.rotten.com/library/bio/sports/chyna/


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

holly toledo, that looks like a penis. i have known about that side effect in woman but i never imagined to that extent. you always got the goods LW i dont know where you get them but you always manage to get the dirty on things. great post. if i were to see that if i was with a woman i would get the hell outta there thinking he/ she was once a man. wow!! but theres a drug you can take that very much helps with those sides. aldactone will negate most of the sides. i dated a female bber in my youth that was on gear but she didnt have clitoral enlargement at all but her voice was deep. thanks on the skinny LW.

ps.......LW can that be removed i dont know and iam a nurse? i think by the time you get that you would have to have cosmetic surgery, yes?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> YouTube Video


 
 boy entertainment and i dont have to pay for it lol. great post cap't


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Sassy,
> 
> thanks, I was a bit overwhelmed out of all issues of side effects and that of what steroids affect(s) within the body of the female. To then the issue of the female reproduction system, come first to play is where most of my friends were amazed of such emphasis, but again...tis was a man with his "anti" views with the usage of steroids.
> 
> ...


 
 night owl are you considering using some gear now? or were you ever?


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

i think chyna did anadrol and d-bol also, so thats why she has a penis. now thats not going away sassy, thats a permanent side effect. but although rare it does happen but rare is classified as 1 in over 1,000 people. and night owl dont let that scare you off. she did some hard male hormones. a little var or winni isnt going to do that. my sister uses anadrol every other day at 25 mg but for 3 wks only on her bulk cycle. but she likes her primo, var, winni, growth, androil.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2010)

The answer to maybe someday or ever with gear...is "Yes"

I think the thing that make me "rethink" are the comments my friends have made toward using any such gear.  This is not including the guy from that is a natural body builder, about the Clitoris.

here are some that were said
1. Agro
2. Facial Hairs, (too scary)
3. Voice change (which having a child and such I already do)
4. learning more of the bad sides
5. Self absorded

A few friends are RN's but one told me of the voice and agro and hair. Nevertheless, She did say she would work with me if I decided to go into the usage, by any such means.


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> The answer to maybe someday or ever with gear...is "Yes"


 
i think your making the right decision, good luck with your training.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> boy entertainment and i dont have to pay for it lol. great post cap't


 
I really think this is Academy Material!  I indeed will stand corrected if an "Oscar" is not presented.


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> i think chyna did anadrol and d-bol also, so thats why she has a penis. now thats not going away sassy, thats a permanent side effect. but although rare it does happen but rare is classified as 1 in over 1,000 people. and night owl dont let that scare you off. she did some hard male hormones. a little var or winni isnt going to do that. my sister uses anadrol every other day at 25 mg but for 3 wks only on her bulk cycle. but she likes her primo, var, winni, growth, androil.



Does your sisters clit look like that?  Maybe she could show you.


----------



## unclem (Jul 7, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does your sisters clit look like that? Maybe she could show you.


 
 who nos she dont tell and i dont ask but shes been on gear for 13 yrs so she might have a prick but she takes aldactone and dont have that deep voice. no facial hair nothing visable anyway.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> YouTube Video


 

Capt'n:

I told my friend about the video and my girlfriend wants me to ask "the clit master" if he is serial or monogamous with his mastering. I think she may be interested in a home call.


----------

